# looking for snowboards



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

if any snowboarders with 5 space minute could take a look at this it would be really helpful 

many thanks 

Snowboarding tool


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

not a bad idea. but you would have to keep the price low b/c there are many companies that make easy to carry tools for pretty cheap bc they mass produce it.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

before trying to decide if this will fly or not, look at your design compared to other companies. Yours is big and pretty limited in function compared to many others


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Checked it out. It looks to big for what I would want to carry around. Maybe it would work as a tool to just toss in a bag, but not one for a pocket. Good concept though.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

too big an I'd would loose all those little pieces


----------



## neversummerFTW (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, I like the design, but it's really big.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

The design is actually really good. It's better than other pocket tools because screwing and unscrewing the compartment is a pain. It's also a pain to dump out all of the drivers to get the one you want. Plus if you get anything wet in there, they all rust.

Yours looks very easy to access the needed drivers. You might want to color code the drivers so you know exactly which you are pulling out.

Like everyone else said, it is too big. You can probably make it much smaller and still keep all the functionality. Maybe even create a small compartment to hold extra screws and stuff.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Couple personal opinions..

1. I think it's a little big, but if it were me I'd only want one flathead bit (as you have) and just a couple phillips bits. If you stay at the size you have, try to fit in a little extension that you could stick in the middle of if it so you can grip the main tool body and use it to put more force on the binding insert screws.

2. The idea is really good with being able to get at them, I hate fumbling with tiny tools when I'm on the hill. Again I'm not sure of the material on it, but I like being able to grip stuff easily, and would be more inclined to buy it if it had a rubberized coating on the handles like some screwdrivers/tools have. Looks like you may be able to use this pretty easily with gloves on too which is a huge plus. Leo's idea of a little screw compartment is awesome. Possibly magnetic in case you drop something at a bad time?

Sorry for the information overload, trying to think of everything here.


----------

